# 25FB shower wall



## rmayhew (Mar 6, 2004)

Has anyone else had a problem with the shower walls cracking? Mine is cracked at three of the plastic rivets along the top. One crack is two feet long. It is impossible to use the shower without getting water behind the wall. I would like to hear from anyone who had this problem. My dealer said they hadn't had a problem with that at all. Let me hear from you. Thanks, and happy camping!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I haven't heard of this problem in the Outback before. How much did your dealer say it would cost to repair? I know some of the folks here have replaced their shower tubs and walls, so you may be able to do it yourself.


----------



## rmayhew (Mar 6, 2004)

The dealer is checking on warranty. No chance of that more than likely. I would like to hear from someone who has replaced the surround of the shower with something different. The stuff that comes in them is not very efficient nor practical. I think I might be able to use some wallboard to replace it with from the local hardware store. Anyone done this?


----------



## DaveRL (Feb 26, 2004)

I recently replaced my tub and surround. Found the surround material (4x8 sheets) at Lowe's and Home Depot. Goes on in 3 pieces and they have the finish edging and corner pieces there too. Just cut to fit and I glued it in place.

My pictures here.


----------



## rmayhew (Mar 6, 2004)

Dave, that looks great. Just what I am looking for, thanks.


----------



## rmayhew (Mar 6, 2004)

Dave,
Where did you get the shower base?


----------



## DaveRL (Feb 26, 2004)

Posted this the other day but didn't know how to link to it. Here is what I said.

"I've never seen RV parts at Lowe's - at least in my area. I replace my tub with one of the same manufacturer and it had to fit in the same space. Outbacks use tubs made by Duo-Form. You can order them from RV dealers but they really want to soak you. I ordered mine from RV Parts Outlet in OR. Great price fast delivery."


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I noticed my rivets are pulling out of the wall somewhat.


----------

